# the best tank ever!



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Whats the best tank you have ever seen? Got a link/ piccy?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Probably one of Takashi Amano's tanks. Some amazing stuff there. :2thumb:










































The best has to be this one:








:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

I really liked this marine setup I saw at Glee


----------



## billsy (Nov 29, 2008)

Esfa said:


> Probably one of Takashi Amano's tanks. Some amazing stuff there. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 omg they are the most amazing set ups i have ever seen:mf_dribble:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

too much work.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Esfa said:


> Probably one of Takashi Amano's tanks. Some amazing stuff there. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotta say I love those, but planted tanks are such a pain in the ass, I managed to get a 30inch tank looking great but after a while some of the plants started dieing off, they are just such a pain to maintain, especially if you have fish in them


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

my planted tank looks like crap compared to that guys'.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

HABU said:


> my planted tank looks like crap compared to that guys'.


but cost a fraction of the price. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

i like yours


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

This is one of my favourites. If I ever get a four foot tank, I'm going to replicate it. : victory:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

amanos the man..

im in the process of growing a java moss carpet im one of my tanks, its in actuall fact a complete sh*t tank and built on a budget of free.... lol..

it still needs alot of work and i still dont have the patince with this like my others for some reason but as soon as the java has mulitplied i will carpet the whole base just like an amano tank..accept he uses ricca, which i dont have and cba to ebay it as it always seems to have duckweed in and in a 3 watt per gallon tank thats gonna go mental....

well ive rambeled enough now..

Jon


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

There is a museum neer me and they have a jellyfish tank, fuji reef tank, bigfreshwater tanks. I will have to take some pics


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Someone on Ultimate Reef called "Scooby" has/had a gorgeous setup, around 12x4x4 if i remember correctly


----------



## Bigjim (Feb 26, 2008)

Great thread...this is one of my favourites....










and this one....










and this.....










this is pretty cool too....(if only I had the room!0


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Bigjim said:


> Great thread...this is one of my favourites....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that malawi tank has caused a lot of debate on the net.Personally I don't like it. Way too many fish. Not because of overstocking or anything but it's got way too much going on. Looks a little tacky IMO


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I definitely prefer tropical tanks to marine. There is so much variety in tropical.

Marina


----------



## Bigjim (Feb 26, 2008)

mike515 said:


> that malawi tank has caused a lot of debate on the net.Personally I don't like it. Way too many fish. Not because of overstocking or anything but it's got way too much going on. Looks a little tacky IMO


I understand people have their own opinions - thats cool. I like it because it reminds me of the dives I used to do in the lake. Seeing so many fish crammed in together is really awe inspiring. Seeing is believing as they say.

Have a good one.

Jim


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

:lol2: I saw a little 30 gallon in a pet store that had been set up with an egyption theme, it had sand on the bottom and loads of ruins and pyramids, looked great, I'll try and get a picture next time I go.


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> I definitely prefer tropical tanks to marine. There is so much variety in tropical.
> 
> Marina


I agree. And they are prettier !IMO : victory:


----------



## Painted Arrows (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Painted Arrows said:


>


oooh i was looking for that one but couldnt find it.

I've always wants to do one of them sand things.


----------



## Painted Arrows (Dec 27, 2008)

Esfa said:


> oooh i was looking for that one but couldnt find it.
> 
> I've always wants to do one of them sand things.


I love how he put the bubbler in just the right spot to make a waterfall appeal.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Marinam2 said:


> I definitely prefer tropical tanks to marine. There is so much variety in tropical.
> 
> Marina


there's even more variety in marines. You just see more different trops because more people keep the different ones. Most marine keepers have a few corals and clowns etc. Not as many marine oddball keepers out there yet.

Once it becomes viable to start importing the wierder fish (as in once people know how to care for them and start captive breeding more marines) then we'll start seeing a lot more variation


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

hysteria_uk said:


>


:lol2:

That had me in stitches!


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Frogfish are the best marine oddball. No doubt about that.

Closely followed by the blue spottedd stingray. 

Then the blue ringed octopus.... only looks awesome about 4 seconds before you die, though. :lol2::lol2:


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

this is probably the best oddball marine fish I have seen (for sale)


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

In a local garden centre to me they had a small tank (don't know the exact size as fish have just started to get me interested) it was set up with a little block of steps that lead into this pirate ship that they could go inside. I know it is pretty simple but I like it :lol2:.


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

Bigjim said:


> I understand people have their own opinions - thats cool. I like it because it reminds me of the dives I used to do in the lake. Seeing so many fish crammed in together is really awe inspiring. Seeing is believing as they say.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> Jim


 lets put 1 fish food pellet in there, watch the fish massacre eachother...


----------



## Bigjim (Feb 26, 2008)

nighthunte29 said:


> lets put 1 fish food pellet in there, watch the fish massacre eachother...


:lol2:

I seem to remember they have a pretty well stocked Malawi tank at Chester Zoo. That's what got me into keeping Mbuna....

Anyone know if it is still there?


----------

